
How Network Science Is Changing Our Understanding of Law - jonbaer
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/534576/how-network-science-is-changing-our-understanding-of-law/
======
SapphireSun
I wonder if some enlightened society might use such analyses to refactor their
laws, reminiscent of what William Blackstone did way back in the day.

[http://www.encyclopedia.com/topic/Sir_William_Blackstone.asp...](http://www.encyclopedia.com/topic/Sir_William_Blackstone.aspx)

